# New on Photography



## diwata (Aug 11, 2014)

I just started to like photography, invested a little bit on lenses and here's my photos on flickr that I setup few weeks ago.
https://www.flickr.com/bebotsets 

What do you think?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

Good start but you need to start reading about composition.
Putting everything in the middle isn't the best place.


----------



## diwata (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot Lew. Sure, I'll explore on the composition on my next trip to the zoo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

Bangkok is an incredibly photogenic city.
Take pictures of the world around you and share them here so we can see your world.

Lew Lorton Photography | Bangkok & Thailand

I will be in Thailand in February, while passing through to go to Laos.


----------



## diwata (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice photos Lew. Yes indeed, Bangkok is a beautiful city. I am staying outskirts of Bangkok but surely will bring my camera on my next visit to the city and share some photos. How often you come to Thailand? Have you been in the North; Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai? Nice places for nature/landscape and see ethnic people.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, I have been to Chiang Mai but it was a bit tourist-ridden for me, although I wouldn't mind living there.
Next February our plan is to fly to Bangkok, then fly on to Chiang Rai then bus north into Laos, crossing the Mekong at Huay Xai then north as far as Muang Sing then a loop south to Luang Prabang then fly back out to Bangkok.

Perhaps if our schedule work out, we could meet in Bangkok for dinner and shooting in the street?
(I speak no Thai but am fairly fluent in English)

L


----------



## diwata (Aug 11, 2014)

Good to know. I visited your profile and your blog website. Looks like you been traveling many places in Asia already. My last visit to the Northern part of Thailand was in December in Phu Kradueng National Park. Also good place for taking nature photos. See below one of the photos I took. Yes, if our schedule work out, dinner and shooting in the street is a good idea. Just keep in touch. On your future trips, consider Chocolate Hills in Bohol, Philippines as well. Check Welcome to Bohol, Philippines


----------

